

JPMorgan Employee Password Was Key in Hack Hitting 76M Homes - elijahparker
http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-02/jpmorgan-says-data-breach-affected-76-million-households.html

======
techdog
There is no mention of an employee password in this story, contrary to the
headline.

~~~
molecule
It's mentioned in the video on the non-mobile view:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-02/jpmorgan-says-
data-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-02/jpmorgan-says-data-breach-
affected-76-million-households.html)

------
cyphunk
Lulzsec settled short

